# Try This at least once!



## Maidrite (Nov 9, 2005)

This is kind of Dumb but cute !  www.nobodyhere.com/toren.hier
try it and see for yourself !  
Go ahead and touch them see what happens !


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 9, 2005)

That's sweet (and certainly cute), I've seen it before, and sort of felt sorry for the poor teddies - but I'm such a softie 

(Maidrite did you come across that with the Stumble toolbar? That's where I saw it.)


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 9, 2005)

That's cuuuuute!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2005)

That was just too cute! The kids like it too.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll send this to my
Friend.  Her kids will love it.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2005)

i thought it was kinda creepy. they NEVER stop!!!!!! no matter how many times you knock them down, they realign in that pyramid, mocking your every mouse movement. it's not normal...


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 9, 2005)

That was cute!  

Piccolina, I know what you mean about being a softie.  When I had to wash my daughter's teddy bear and other stuffed animals, I would look down at them in the washing machine and as the water came up over their faces, I felt terrible!  I knew they weren't real, but it was still a creepy feeling!

 Barbara


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 9, 2005)

Hee he he he he!  Love it!


----------



## licia (Nov 9, 2005)

I sent it to my grandson. He will love it.


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 10, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> That's sweet (and certainly cute), I've seen it before, and sort of felt sorry for the poor teddies - but I'm such a softie
> 
> (Maidrite did you come across that with the Stumble toolbar? That's where I saw it.)


 
I had it sent to me from a friend I know in Ottumwa ! I just had to share it !  
Buckytom Don't worry, I haven't Seen Chucky or his Bride anywhere YET !


----------



## Dove (Nov 14, 2005)

Isn't that what life is all about???
you fall down..get right back up and start all over.
Just ask one who knows.......LOL
Marge


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey, I figured out the point of the game! To give your hand and eyes some exercise!! 

Cameron


----------

